# Changing my forum name



## Bluemount Score (Sep 20, 2019)

I guess this is probably not wanted to happen too often (neither do I want to do so) but I wanna change my forum name for once.
I couldn't find an option for that in my profile settings.

Who can help? Admins?


----------



## Jaap (Sep 20, 2019)

Tagging @creativeforge - he should be able to help you with this I think


----------



## Bluemount Score (Sep 20, 2019)

Jaap said:


> Tagging @creativeforge - he should be able to help you with this I think


Thanks for the tipp. New name is supposed to be "BLUEMOUNT SCORE". All caps, as written.


----------



## Michel Simons (Sep 20, 2019)

Meetyhtan said:


> I guess this is probably not wanted to happen too often (neither do I want to do so) but I wanna change my forum name for once.
> I couldn't find an option for that in my profile settings.
> 
> Who can help? Admins?



I wondered the same thing.


----------



## Mike Greene (Sep 20, 2019)

Meetyhtan said:


> Thanks for the tipp. New name is supposed to be "BLUEMOUNT SCORE". All caps, as written.


All caps is annoying, so will you settle for "Bluemount Score"?


----------



## Bluemount Score (Sep 20, 2019)

Mike Greene said:


> All caps is annoying, so will you settle for "Bluemount Score"?


Alright, I understand. That's fine too! Thanks!


----------



## Michel Simons (Sep 20, 2019)

Mike Greene said:


> All caps is annoying, so will you settle for "Bluemount Score"?



Then I will settle for Michel Simons instead of GOD.


----------



## Mike Greene (Sep 20, 2019)

Bluemount Score said:


> Alright, I understand. That's fine too! Thanks!





Michel Simons said:


> Then I will settle for Michel Simons instead of GOD.


Done and done.


----------

